# 489 Visa Grants - JULY 2014



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Hi All.... just starting this thread for any grant news related to 489 - state or family sponsored...... 

Kindly update once the 489'ers hear anything..... 

Thanks....


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

Grace of God, Just now received the grant


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Fantastic news... Congrats mate.... a piece of good news for all 489'ers.... ! Were you onshore or offshore?

Atleast it is clear that they are even processing 489 visas!


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Fantastic news... Congrats mate.... a piece of good news for all 489'ers.... ! Were you onshore or offshore?
> 
> Atleast it is clear that they are even processing 489 visas!



It is offshore


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Off topic, any plans you guys made to get job there ?
I found that it is too hard, how will you manage it ?


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

is this thread is for 489 family or SRS visa?


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Both.... please read my first post...


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> Off topic, any plans you guys made to get job there ?
> I found that it is too hard, how will you manage it ?


Certainly I am not going to get in my occupation, but prepared for anything


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

One more member named "Ayyaram" got his visa granted.... 489 applied through NT...


----------



## ICIM (Nov 27, 2013)

*Guidence*

Hi,

I am mechanical engineer studied from Australia. Presently I am in India and having 3years of experience in mechanical engineering field and scored 6 band in each section of IELTS.

Can I get regional sponsorship (489 visa) for Australia.

Please guid me.


----------



## Jus-Hayen (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi Pharma,

Did you need to submit any docs after CO assigned? And which state sponsor your 489 visa. Can you pls advice on this also?

Actaully I got CO on 3rd April, but still waiting the grant.


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

Jus-Hayen said:


> Hi Pharma,
> 
> Did you need to submit any docs after CO assigned? And which state sponsor your 489 visa. Can you pls advice on this also?
> 
> Actaully I got CO on 3rd April, but still waiting the grant.



We frontloaded everything (Medicals, PCC, Form 80, 1221), CO did not contact me, I called DIBP and came to know about the CO allocation and the team he belongs to, I mailed the team and received the delay mail in May. Mine is NSW-Murray


----------



## Pang (Dec 4, 2013)

*489*



Huss81 said:


> Fantastic news... Congrats mate.... a piece of good news for all 489'ers.... ! Were you onshore or offshore?
> 
> Atleast it is clear that they are even processing 489 visas!


Heloo Huss81,

How long did it took for Dubai PCC.I have also applied 489 and waiting Pcc from Abu Dhabi


----------



## Jus-Hayen (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi Pharma

Thanks for the info. I have submitted my wife's VAC2 on 27th May. This is the last communication I had with CO. 

Can CO ask for any more docs or just wait for visa grant? Any idea? 

I was thinking when DIBP start 2014-2015 year migration plan, I will get the visa quiclky within a week


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

any grants today?


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Pang said:


> Heloo Huss81,
> 
> How long did it took for Dubai PCC.I have also applied 489 and waiting Pcc from Abu Dhabi


Hi Pang,

Dubai PCC just took me two days. Which state and occupation have you applied for?


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Jus-Hayen said:


> Hi Pharma
> 
> Thanks for the info. I have submitted my wife's VAC2 on 27th May. This is the last communication I had with CO.
> 
> ...


We all were under the same impression... but only DIBP knows how they work.... in one of the other posts, people are suggesting that you call your CO and that helps... may be you could try getting in touch with your CO to find out about your case... when did you lodge the visa btw?


----------



## Pang (Dec 4, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Hi Pang,
> 
> Dubai PCC just took me two days. Which state and occupation have you applied for?


Heloo Huss81,

Thank you for your reply. I am in Australia and i had applied police clearance via UAE embassy here. It has been2 months already . Did not hear any news. I have applied for SW proffession


----------



## Jai143 (Mar 28, 2014)

Dear Expats,

Do we have to inform Diac, about the course completion, New Job and change of residential address for dependent applicant. I am not claiming any points from her side. One more issue is if i change the present residential address( her college hostel address even in passport) to new permanent home address than her passport address will remain the old one. Or can i just leave it until i get CO. Please help me... tooo confused.


----------



## Jai143 (Mar 28, 2014)

*Hi*

Any Visa grants from march applied gang?? please update .... really getting too much stress.... :smash:


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

lodged in feb and still waiting ..... but software engg...


----------



## Jai143 (Mar 28, 2014)

sowmy said:


> lodged in feb and still waiting ..... but software engg...


I think after June, there is no single grant for Orana, I dont know wats going on with orana quotas...


----------



## Bobby9927 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi everyone, I am in the same boat as everyone. Applied for orana in january, documents and medicals done in march but still waiting for the grant. Does anyone know what is the latest news from orana?


----------



## Jai143 (Mar 28, 2014)

Bobby9927 said:


> Hi everyone, I am in the same boat as everyone. Applied for orana in january, documents and medicals done in march but still waiting for the grant. Does anyone know what is the latest news from orana?


Still now there is no news, did anyone contact diac about Orana applications?


----------



## beni29 (Apr 7, 2014)

Friends I got my 489 visa granted just 10 min ago can't express feelings
team 23 
Direct grant 
lodged on 20/03/2014
Nsw orana:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Jai143 (Mar 28, 2014)

beni29 said:


> Friends I got my 489 visa granted just 10 min ago can't express feelings
> team 23
> Direct grant
> lodged on 20/03/2014
> Nsw orana:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats dude, please upload your timeline....


----------



## sathi (Jun 7, 2014)

Anyone recd EOI yesterday or today? 14 July was the date for EOI allocation. 489 family sponsored


----------



## Bobby9927 (Jul 15, 2014)

Congratulations! ! Hopefully rest of the orana applicants aren't too far behind!!


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

beni29 said:


> Friends I got my 489 visa granted just 10 min ago can't express feelings
> team 23
> Direct grant
> lodged on 20/03/2014
> Nsw orana:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulations... I have been allocated to the same team, just lodged three days after you lodged..... Keeping my fingers crossed...

Party hard!!!!


----------



## pawar (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi anyone received 489 visa to Murray please update timeline ..


----------



## beni29 (Apr 7, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> Congratulations... I have been allocated to the same team, just lodged three days after you lodged..... Keeping my fingers crossed...
> 
> Party hard!!!!


Thanx buddy, yeah your grant not too far all the best


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Visa Granted..... 


__________________
IELTS - 01/06/13 | CPA Assessment 132211 (Finance Manager) - 11/10/13 | EOI : 14/01/2014 |NT SS for 190 - 07/03/2014 | Invite received for 489 14/03/2014 | Visa Lodge: 23/03/2014 | Meds: 08/04/2014 | Indian PCC: 05/04/2014 | Saudi PCC: 25/04/2014 | UAE PCC: 29/04/2014 | CO : 02/07/2014 (Team 23, Adelaide)| GRANT : 17th July 2014


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Visa Granted.....
> 
> __________________
> IELTS - 01/06/13 | CPA Assessment 132211 (Finance Manager) - 11/10/13 | EOI : 14/01/2014 |NT SS for 190 - 07/03/2014 | Invite received for 489 14/03/2014 | Visa Lodge: 23/03/2014 | Meds: 08/04/2014 | Indian PCC: 05/04/2014 | Saudi PCC: 25/04/2014 | UAE PCC: 29/04/2014 | CO : 02/07/2014 (Team 23, Adelaide)| GRANT : 17th July 2014


Yeah 
Finally
Extremely happy for u 
See u in nt 
When r u planning to go


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Thanks! 

Will be mostly travelling in last week of August.. Have to sort out thr inital accomodation as well!


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Will be mostly travelling in last week of August.. Have to sort out thr inital accomodation as well!


Ok 
How will u sort accomodation there plz let me know


----------



## gagan dhillon (Mar 10, 2014)

huss81....dear friend....my timeline is....vusa lodged on 20 feb.....co assigned on first week of april...adelaide team 4 co.......additional documents requested.....pcc n medicals done.....delay email recieved.....nothing heard from co since last two months.....waiting n waiting.....seeing this forum hundred times a day....


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Why don't you send a polite email to the CO requesting for update on the case.... it will surely help...


----------



## gagan dhillon (Mar 10, 2014)

i have applied through agent...n he is asking me to wait n have patience....


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

have you paid in full to your agent? If yes, then forget that they will even worry about your application... people from March have started getting the grants, you are still earlier than them... upto you then...!


----------



## Jai143 (Mar 28, 2014)

Is anybody waiting for co for Orana 489? Please let's share our timelines


----------



## Pang (Dec 4, 2013)

*Waiting for CO & Visa Grant*

__________________
Orana Regional Sponsorship for 489 : 29.5.2014, Skill Select Invitation for Visa Application : 29.5.2014, Visa Lodged : 03.6.2014, Medicals, and Other Docs Uploaded : 07.6.2014, Form 80 uploaded : 7.6.2014, PCC: 21.07.14 CO .......
Grant ............


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

Is there anyone applied for Southern Inland, NSW in June ???


----------



## kang (Jul 21, 2014)

Visa - 489 SS, WA
Visa lodged - 03 June, 2014
Co--------
Grant--------


----------



## honey4215 (Mar 26, 2014)

*List of awaiting candidate*

Hi Members,

I'm new to this forum.
Can we prepare a list of all candidates awaiting for invitation.
I applied for 489 family sponsorship under Victoria with 60 points on 27th March,14.
Can all awaiting candidates also put the same, so we can prepare a list and have an idea when to expect our invitation


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

honey4215 said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I'm new to this forum.
> Can we prepare a list of all candidates awaiting for invitation.
> ...


Lets do it. 

Start with the earliest date of visa lodgment. U lodged on 27th march. Anyone before this date ??


----------



## pawar (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi guys finally the wait is over got my golden letter 489 visa granted


----------



## Jai143 (Mar 28, 2014)

pawar said:


> Hi guys finally the wait is over got my golden letter 489 visa granted


Congrats dude... Could you please upload your timeline please


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

pawar said:


> Hi guys finally the wait is over got my golden letter 489 visa granted


Many Many congratulations!!! Party hard


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

pawar said:


> Hi guys finally the wait is over got my golden letter 489 visa granted


Congrts Bro. 

Please share ur timeline, Specially need to knw when u lodged ur visa application.


----------



## varun_maharaj (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi All, 

Not sure if im in the right place, but just checking. I lodged my EOI with 65 points for Family Sponsored 489 visa, CODE : Computer Systems and Network Engineer on *21/07/2014*. 

Does anyone have a fair idea on when i should expect the invitation to apply ?

Had been scouring the forums to get some sort of time line. Appreciate any insight. 

Thanks~!


----------



## varun_maharaj (Jul 23, 2014)

I also created a track of the invitation rounds as follows , just to an idea of the dates of invitation in backlog but didn't quite get a pattern. As see some cut off dates from 2013 in there as well.

1	13-Jan-14 65	11/01/2014 8.07 pm
2	10-Feb-14	60	13/12/2013 12.48 pm
3	24-Feb-14	65	18/2/2014 11.35 am
4	10-Mar-14	65	27/02/2014 6.57 pm
5	24-Mar-14	65	3/03/2014 2.16 pm
6	14-Apr-14 60	12/01/2014 12.00 am
7	28-Apr-14 70	15/02/2014 4.21 pm
8	12-May-14	70	10/03/2014 12.01am
9	26-May-14	70	12/05/2014 10.49pm
10	9-Jun-14 65	8/8/2013 5.34pm
11	23-Jun-14 65	25/07/2013 11.32am
12	14-Jul-14 70	2013-02-08 4:56am


----------



## pawar (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All
Visa lodge on Feb 20 co in April later asked fr extra documents on 30 Apr delay mail 23 July visa grant

Pawar


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

pawar said:


> Hi All
> Visa lodge on Feb 20 co in April later asked fr extra documents on 30 Apr delay mail 23 July visa grant
> 
> Pawar


Ok got it. Congrates buddy


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

pawar said:


> Hi All
> Visa lodge on Feb 20 co in April later asked fr extra documents on 30 Apr delay mail 23 July visa grant
> 
> Pawar


Ok bro. Thanks n congrts.


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

Is it necessary to inform if i switch my job ??? If I just inform that I left the job, is it going to be a prob ?? Plz help.


----------



## sathi (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi

my son (I am monitoring on his behalf) is exactly in the same situation. sponsored, 489, 65 points. applied for on 04 June. Waiting. Code the same. 

They have only 10 positions every 15 days. 

Their EFFECTIVE date is all over, erratic. They show as April 2014, then another round Aug 2013, then they go back to Feb 2013 for following rounds. 

Latest round is : Effective date Feb 2013, with 70 points. 

We should assume that someone in the que without points, got the points now and they have given the EOI submission date as EFFECTIVE DATE.

Anyway, let us see next Monday round, and then first week of Aug they will announce the 489 quote for rounds in Aug. If they increase, we will get faster, otherwise .... we just have to wait it out.
cheers
arvind


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

Got 489 SRS ORana visa grant on 23rd July


----------



## pawar (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi sowmy 
Congrats please update ur time line ...


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

Thanks Pawar .... its already updated


----------



## Jai143 (Mar 28, 2014)

Any movements from April applications? Any news?


----------



## RobinCheung (Jul 27, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> Hi All.... just starting this thread for any grant news related to 489 - state or family sponsored......
> 
> Kindly update once the 489'ers hear anything.....
> 
> Thanks....


It depends on your age, assessment and whether your field of work and qualification is nominated by a state or territory.


----------



## RobinCheung (Jul 27, 2014)

Bobby9927 said:


> Hi everyone, I am in the same boat as everyone. Applied for orana in january, documents and medicals done in march but still waiting for the grant. Does anyone know what is the latest news from orana?


what is an orana?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

RobinCheung said:


> what is an orana?


Reginal Area..NSW...

Regional Development Australia Orana | Home


----------



## Jai143 (Mar 28, 2014)

:flypig: Hi All, Got the visa grant today ..... :cheer2:


----------



## Pang (Dec 4, 2013)

Jai143 said:


> :flypig: Hi All, Got the visa grant today ..... :cheer2:


Brother

Is it direct grant? I have applied 3rd of june


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Congratulations Jai!


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

Jai143 said:


> :flypig: Hi All, Got the visa grant today ..... :cheer2:


Congrts bro............ :thumb:


----------



## roopam.sandhu224 (Jul 16, 2014)

congooooo


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

Dear Friends,


Congrats to all who got their visas already.


I Lodged my visa application on 30th june, still waiting for the case officer allocation and the grant. 

Please kindly let me know in what number i can contact the immigration office to know my case officer allocation...

Keeping my fingers crossed.

Please help


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

subha said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> Congrats to all who got their visas already.
> ...



Hi subha,

I also lodged my visa on 30th june and also waiting for CO. 

Thanks.

Keep in touch.


Ivan


----------



## HopingHRA (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Whilst we are waiting for NT to give an outcome on our SS application (190), i am wondering whether I should also try the 489 family route since we have family in Victoria. Would any of you Seniors know what is the typical waiting time from lodgement to visa grant? I understand only ten 489s are granted every month, and i assume the family 489s would come under this quota as well? 

Thank you


----------



## preeti0408 (Aug 18, 2014)

pawar said:


> Hi All
> Visa lodge on Feb 20 co in April later asked fr extra documents on 30 Apr delay mail 23 July visa grant
> 
> Pawar


Me apply on 15 April no intimation of CO but account status show Finalized... Didn't receive at mail...


----------



## preeti0408 (Aug 18, 2014)

Me apply on 15 April no intimation of CO but account status show Finalized... Didn't receive at mail...what to do where to call...


----------



## preeti0408 (Aug 18, 2014)

Received a mail on 31 july that I requests for withdraw of EOi when I mail them that I didn't request after spending alot of money..y I requested u to withdraw my file... they mail bback said wrongly done..n from that day my status show finalized... I cal on dibp number but unable to talk to anyone..can can any one help me what to do..


----------



## preeti0408 (Aug 18, 2014)

Plzz reply me ....


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

preeti0408 said:


> Plzz reply me ....


Talk to them Preethi.

Please let me know their contact number too


----------



## preeti0408 (Aug 18, 2014)

subha said:


> Talk to them Preethi.
> 
> Please let me know their contact number too


U from India...I tried there number but no one pick... Very up set


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

preeti0408 said:


> U from India...I tried there number but no one pick... Very up set


Could you please kindly let me know the number to contact pls, Preethi


----------



## pratiik (Aug 19, 2014)

when did you lodged your application


----------



## pratiik (Aug 19, 2014)

subha said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> Congrats to all who got their visas already.
> ...


hi i have also applied for the 489 visa on 30th june 2014 and i have uploaded all docs including PCCs and Medicals expecting for CO or ma be Direct grant


----------



## sathi (Jun 7, 2014)

Friends,

Surprising news. In the 11 Aug report released yesterday, they had retained the number for 489 for the next round on 25 Aug as ..........10.

Later in the nite yesterday I checked, they had changed that to ........100 ..... See below.

So,489 applicants might receive EOI's faster. 
arvind


25 August 2014

Visa subclass	Maximum number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	1250
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	100


----------



## honey4215 (Mar 26, 2014)

*Congrats*

Best of luck to each of 489'ers.
Let's hope each one of use get the invitation soon.

Just checked and they have increased the cap to 100.Thanks for the information


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

Jai143 said:


> :flypig: Hi All, Got the visa grant today ..... :cheer2:




Congrats Brother:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

Friend I am new user....

I have applied for 489 visa in July. Its the 7th week. I am waiting for CO allocation.

Does any one know how long it takes to be allocated the case officer?

Thanx in advance


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

forum_user said:


> Is there anyone applied for Southern Inland, NSW in June ???


Hey dear

I applied on 7th July for Southern Inland. Still waiting for CO allocation.

What is your current status?


----------



## pratiik (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey Subha 

I have also applied 489 on 30th june 2014. I haven't received any co . Can anyone tell me how much time I have to wait ...


----------



## adnan.adeel (Dec 28, 2012)

Dear,

I applied 489 application on 26-Mar-2014 and CO was allocated to me on 15-Jul. Be patience, you will be allocated soon....


----------



## preeti0408 (Aug 18, 2014)

pratiik said:


> when did you lodged your application


On 15 April


----------



## preeti0408 (Aug 18, 2014)

subha said:


> Could you please kindly let me know the number to contact pls, Preethi


00611300364613...no one pic this number...


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi friends ,

Case officer allocated on 22.08.14

Any idea? How long it would take for the grant?

Please kindly let me konw


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

subha said:


> Hi friends ,
> 
> Case officer allocated on 22.08.14
> 
> ...


Congrates..... atleast you got the CO... hope u get grant soon.... best of luck... I applied on 7th July ... waiting for CO.....


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

subha said:


> Hi friends ,
> 
> Case officer allocated on 22.08.14
> 
> ...


I applied on the same day ie. 30th june, 2014. But yet to get CO...........


----------



## imtiaz2607 (Aug 24, 2014)

Majid Laghari said:


> Congrates..... atleast you got the CO... hope u get grant soon.... best of luck... I applied on 7th July ... waiting for CO.....


I have lodged my Application on 19th June 2014. 
Skilled Regional Sponsored (Provisional) (class SP) 
How Long this will take to get a CO? Can you advise?
Is this subclass & Subclass 190 are under... same priority?


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

imtiaz2607 said:


> I have lodged my Application on 19th June 2014.
> Skilled Regional Sponsored (Provisional) (class SP)
> How Long this will take to get a CO? Can you advise?
> Is this subclass & Subclass 190 are under... same priority?


Yes dear 190 & 489 are under same priority. June applicant are getting CO nowadays... you may get soon ....

In which region you have applied and what Anzsco code?


----------



## sathi (Jun 7, 2014)

where and how we add our visa details at the bottom? How to do that?


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi Friends,

Got my grant on 26.08.14. Thank you God!!!! And Thank you so much friends


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

subha said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got my grant on 26.08.14. Thank you God!!!! And Thank you so much friends


Congrates subha.... wish u best of luck for your future


----------



## pratiik (Aug 19, 2014)

*Subha*



subha said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got my grant on 26.08.14. Thank you God!!!! And Thank you so much friends


Hey congrats !!!! I am excited too as I have applied for SS 489 visa on 30th june !!!!
All docs front loaded !!!! 
60 points


----------



## bentassassin30 (Jul 18, 2014)

Congratz Subha...


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

bentassassin30 said:


> Congratz Subha...



Thank you


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

Majid Laghari said:


> Congrates subha.... wish u best of luck for your future


Thank you majid


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

I got CO yesterday........ asked for medical and pcc....... i hope I will get the PCC within 15 days....... Medical will be uploaded within one week from now....... So, how much i have to wait for the Grant ??


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

I am going to enter in 8th week...

Waiting for CO

Best of luck to you guys for coming week


----------



## subha (Jun 10, 2014)

forum_user said:


> I got CO yesterday........ asked for medical and pcc....... i hope I will get the PCC within 15 days....... Medical will be uploaded within one week from now....... So, how much i have to wait for the Grant ??


once you got everything uploaded. just wait for one week


----------



## bentassassin30 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi guys I want to share my timeline.
July 24, 2014 NT SS Approved & Lodge Visa 
August 21, 2014 Uploaded PCC
August 25, 2014 Health Requirement change to Finalised


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

bentassassin30 said:


> Hi guys I want to share my timeline.
> July 24, 2014 NT SS Approved & Lodge Visa
> August 21, 2014 Uploaded PCC
> August 25, 2014 Health Requirement change to Finalised


Welcome bentassassin

Hope this month will bring good news for july gang....


----------



## sathi (Jun 7, 2014)

June gang with 65 points still waiting.


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

subha said:


> once you got everything uploaded. just wait for one week


Thanks subha.............

What is the appropriate period to enter Australia in terms of getting a job ?? I mean what is the peak season of jobs in any sector ?? Any idea ?? Please share.


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

Majid Laghari said:


> Hey dear
> 
> I applied on 7th July for Southern Inland. Still waiting for CO allocation.
> 
> What is your current status?


I applied for Southern Inland on 30th June. I got CO asking for Med n PCC. Preparing for the docs. Thanks.


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

forum_user said:


> I applied for Southern Inland on 30th June. I got CO asking for Med n PCC. Preparing for the docs. Thanks.


Best of luck to you dear... hope u get grant soon


----------



## honey4215 (Mar 26, 2014)

*Last invitation*

Hi,

Greetings to all.
Did anyone got invitation on 8th September.
Please share the info.

Thanks


----------



## gagan dhillon (Mar 10, 2014)

Hii
i have few question regarding 489 state sponsered regional ( provisional ) visa.my sponsering state is wa

1. I first arrived in sydney ..stayed there for 15 days then moved to perth but am staying in metropolitan area .it has been 25 days since my arrival in australia. M moving to regional area in next 2 days ..but i have registered with wa migration office with my current adress
Does it effect my visa condition....or m i voilating the visa condition?

2 do i need to get the immigration any clarification about my stay in sydney and perth metropolitan ; when applying for 887 PR VISA

3:MY friend is living in regional area of wa. He owns a house there and i am planning to stay with him.what documents i need to support my 887 case ...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi gagan dhillon, 

1. You are allowed to take holidays and travel on your 489 visa, so don't fret. Once you've moved to the correct post code area, make sure to send them an update with your new address. 

2. Your time in Sydney/Perth won't be counted towards the two-year requirement that you'll need to qualify for the Skilled Regional visa (subclass 887). But your visa is valid for four years, so that will only delay the earliest application date by a month. Nothing to worry about. 

3. Are you going to pay rent and/or utility costs and stay for a longer time period? If yes, set up a proper contract. You can find a list of possible evidence in the 887 Document Checklist, such as: 



> Evidence that you have lived in a specified regional area for at least two years. This could include:
> title deeds to your residential property
> school reports
> leases
> utilities bills, such as telephone, gas, electricity that show your residential address.


Just a friendly reminder: Posting identical posts in multiple threads is considered spamming. It's also annoying because multiple people might take the time to help you out and thus answer the same question that somebody else already covered. If you don't get a reply within a day or two, you can "bump" your question by replying to it.


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi all.

Im little bit confused. I got CO asking for medical n PCC. I did my Medical yesterday. The clinic told me today that they already uploaded the document. But in my immi account (which i imported), it shows 'requested'. It was like this since the CO sent the e-mail. Is it normal ?? Or it should be changed from 'requested' to 'received' ? Please help me.

Thanks.


----------



## syed zaidi (Sep 1, 2014)

Need to clarify one thing. I got a 489 for cairns area. But my line of work is ship engineer. My confusion is that as ships keep on moving and won't be staying at cairns; how can I prove after few years that I hv lived and worked in cairns .... Do I need to join ship only at cairns? Do I need to join a shipping company based in cairns? Or do I need to join a vessel through an agency based in cairns? Too much confusion... Any reply will b appreciated

IELTS 8.5, AMSA orals 04/14, EOI 05/14, QLD invite 489 06/14, visa lodged 06/14, 489 visa granted 09/14, planning to move 12/14 to Cairns


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

syed zaidi said:


> Need to clarify one thing. I got a 489 for cairns area. But my line of work is ship engineer. My confusion is that as ships keep on moving and won't be staying at cairns; how can I prove after few years that I hv lived and worked in cairns .... Do I need to join ship only at cairns? Do I need to join a shipping company based in cairns? Or do I need to join a vessel through an agency based in cairns? Too much confusion... Any reply will b appreciated
> 
> IELTS 8.5, AMSA orals 04/14, EOI 05/14, QLD invite 489 06/14, visa lodged 06/14, 489 visa granted 09/14, planning to move 12/14 to Cairns


Dear sayed on which date you lodged the visa... which date got the grant... It will help the waiting folks...


----------



## syed zaidi (Sep 1, 2014)

Majid Laghari said:


> Dear sayed on which date you lodged the visa... which date got the grant... It will help the waiting folks...


Submitted visa application fee on 17th June. All docs submitted on 29th June visa granted on 3rd July. In between CO only contacted me once to ask for my marriage certificate, although I had submitted it already under my wife's docs. Sent another scanned copy straight away on 25th august.

IELTS 8.5, AMSA orals 04/14, EOI 05/14, QLD invite 489 06/14, visa lodged 06/14, 489 visa granted 09/14, planning to move 12/14 to Cairns


----------



## alifaseeh (Aug 24, 2014)

May sound stupid but am new. Need expert advice on subclass 489. My sister will sponsor for family sponsorship. Confused if I can nominate an occupation under CSOL. Additionally is it mandate to have a +ve skill assessment? Please suggest.


----------



## bentassassin30 (Jul 18, 2014)

hi guys... anyone that already got their grant this month. please share your timeline. thanks


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

Dear friends I got CO on 15 sep.. I lodged the application on 7 july.

CO asked for PCC from Saudi Arabia and it is taking 1 month because of hajj event...


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Majid Laghari said:


> Dear friends I got CO on 15 sep.. I lodged the application on 7 july.
> 
> CO asked for PCC from Saudi Arabia and it is taking 1 month because of hajj event...


Have you applied from within Saudia? It does not take more than two weeks to get... its not as if the guys dealing with the PCC are also on Hajj duty! Yalla Habibi... inshallah bukra!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> Have you applied from within Saudia? It does not take more than two weeks to get... its not as if the guys dealing with the PCC are also on Hajj duty! Yalla Habibi... inshallah bukra!


in Saudi Arabia, during Ramadan and Hajj everything slows down close to a halt.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> in Saudi Arabia, during Ramadan and Hajj everything slows down close to a halt.


I know brother... had been there for six years!! Actually, not only during Hajj, its slow overall


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> I know brother... had been there for six years!! Actually, not only during Hajj, its slow overall


Thanks God I never had the honor to work there.....


----------



## honey4215 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi,

Anyone with 60 points got invitation?
Any idea about time it would take as i submitted under 263111 for 489 visa with 60 points on 27 march..
Please answer as no update or how long is the queue.
If anyone else waiting please share the timeline


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

SkillSelect - 8 September 2014 round results



> Please also note that SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent (Subclass 189) visas and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional – Family Sponsored) visas. If all places are taken up by Subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for Subclass 489 visas in these occupations:



489 invites go out at a snail's pace


----------



## honey4215 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes that's correct that 489 visa grants are very few. I just want to know the time it would take to get the invitation as I submitted EOI on 27 th March 2014 with 60 points. Therefore can any suggest the time it would take to receive invitation. 

Anyone earlier than me who has submitted EOI before??


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

honey4215 said:


> Yes that's correct that 489 visa grants are very few. I just want to know the time it would take to get the invitation as I submitted EOI on 27 th March 2014 with 60 points. Therefore can any suggest the time it would take to receive invitation.
> 
> Anyone earlier than me who has submitted EOI before??


u r in a long queue!!!!! I am waiting from feb 2014 and other ppl are waiting even before feb month


----------



## honey4215 (Mar 26, 2014)

Can we make a list of all people waiting to have an idea.
Also can u share your contact information to discuss this further


----------



## deepchouhan (Sep 7, 2014)

srik2006 said:


> u r in a long queue!!!!! I am waiting from feb 2014 and other ppl are waiting even before feb month


Even I am waiting for 489 FS visa. I have submitted EOI on 1st July 2014 with 65 points for ANZSCO 261311.


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

guys, have a question..

why some guys got invitation even they applied in july ? and many are not getting invitations even after waiting from feb? is that a different visa?or is it because of points?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Janardhan.G said:


> guys, have a question..
> 
> why some guys got invitation even they applied in july ? and many are not getting invitations even after waiting from feb? is that a different visa?or is it because of points?


489 SS vs. 489 FS


----------



## bentassassin30 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi Guys I already got may Visa Grant last week October 02 2014. I lodged my Application on July 25, 2014.


----------



## adnan.adeel (Dec 28, 2012)

Congrats mate. When did you submit your last document?


----------



## bentassassin30 (Jul 18, 2014)

@adnan.adeel August 21 - Police Clearance from SG & PH


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

bentassassin30 said:


> Hi Guys I already got may Visa Grant last week October 02 2014. I lodged my Application on July 25, 2014.


Congrates dear....


----------



## honey4215 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Members,

Any update??
Did someone got invitation this time with 60 points?


----------



## joebastian (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi,

I am too waiting for invitation with 60 points and applied EOI on 8th July. Still now they have accessed the application with cutoff 65 points. I am too looking for the answer when will they start processing 60 points application.


Regards,
joe


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Congrats...*



bentassassin30 said:


> Hi Guys I already got may Visa Grant last week October 02 2014. I lodged my Application on July 25, 2014.



Congratulation sir for your visa grant,,,
I lodged my application on 25th September. When can I expect the Case Officer, kindly advice...

Regards


----------



## honey4215 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi,

Checked the invitation report for this month as well but no invitation for 60 pointers this time as well.
GOD please help..


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

honey4215 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Checked the invitation report for this month as well but no invitation for 60 pointers this time as well.
> GOD please help..


I think we need to wait till next year july 2015


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

honey4215 said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> Any update??
> Did someone got invitation this time with 60 points?


when did you apply? whats your occupation?


----------



## honey4215 (Mar 26, 2014)

I applied on 27th March 2014 with 60 points 489 family sponsored skill occupation 263111


----------



## joebastian (Oct 4, 2014)

I too applied on 8th July 2014 with 60 points 489 family sponsored skill occupation 263111.

same as you. i think we have to update our points at least to 65 and also update our EOI. so that we could be invited quickly.


----------



## miss01 (Oct 23, 2014)

*congradz!*

Nice to hear

mine follows: 

country-sri lanka
Visa - 489 Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489), NT Darwin
JOB-312111-architectural draftperson
skill assesment applied - 24 Sep 2013
skill assesment approved(possitive) - Mar 11, 2014
EOI submission - Apr 30, 2014
State sponsorship-May 21, 2014
Visa lodged - 24th June, 2014
Medical & PCC uploaded (without a CO) : 15, July, 2014
Waiting for grant-23 oct 2014


----------



## miss01 (Oct 23, 2014)

*same here*

country-sri lanka
Visa - 489 Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489), NT Darwin
JOB-312111-architectural draftperson
skill assesment applied - 24 Sep 2013
skill assesment approved(possitive) - Mar 11, 2014
EOI submission - Apr 30, 2014
State sponsorship-May 21, 2014
Visa lodged - 24th June, 2014
Medical & PCC uploaded (without a CO) : 15, July, 2014
Waiting for grant-23 oct 2014


----------



## honey4215 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Miss01,
Can u plz tell with how many points you applied??


----------



## miss01 (Oct 23, 2014)

65 points


----------



## honey4215 (Mar 26, 2014)

Great and congrats


----------



## miss01 (Oct 23, 2014)

whats ur story honey?


----------



## honey4215 (Mar 26, 2014)

Stuck with 60 points. Applied on 27 th March and still waiting for invitation


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

honey4215 said:


> Stuck with 60 points. Applied on 27 th March and still waiting for invitation


Applied for family sponsorship or General Skilled Migration


----------



## honey4215 (Mar 26, 2014)

family sponsorship and u applied for??


----------



## miss01 (Oct 23, 2014)

state sponsored


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

honey4215 said:


> family sponsorship and u applied for??


State sponsorship


----------



## emailnijr2013 (Sep 11, 2014)

bentassassin30 said:


> Hi Guys I already got may Visa Grant last week October 02 2014. I lodged my Application on July 25, 2014.


Hi mate, 489 SS or 489FS?


----------



## themelv (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi all,

I have a question for all of you today regarding my current status.

I have submitted an EOI on 14th April 2014 for a 489 FS visa. I have a points total of 65. 
Submitted for an Accountant occupation. 

I have not gotten any response to my EOI yet though, no invites nor any case officer allocated. IMO it has taken quite a while and they have not gotten back to me about anything. What are my chances/How long should I wait for an invite to come for my EOI ?

Cheers and thanks all!


----------



## emailnijr2013 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi, applied oct 2 2014, 489 FS. Still waiting for CO.


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi All,

Now I am going to apply skilled regional nominated migration (489) for NSW.

Please suggest me better region among following areas if you guys have any idea about regions.

• Far South Coast
• Mid North Coast
• Murray
• Northern Inland
• Orana
• Riverina
• Southern Inland


Thanks


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I actually received this email last week (10th nov) that my 190visa SS for Darwin was rejected but they were willing to offer SS for 489 visa. I was supposed to fill up a consent form and make amendement in my EOI, which I did and sent it the very next day.
Can anyone plz tell me how much time it would take to get response from them. I was hoping within a day or two, but nothing yet. Or should I emaill them?

Thanx in advance


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

it usually happens in a day or two.... call them and speak to them...


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi

Thanx for your response.. Well I actually got it today!! Alhamdulillah! I have sent the visa form and visa fees today. Awaiting there response. As I get close to getting the visa, I m getting a bit anxious. I hope I can find a place near to a mosque , and someone can help us out adjust to the new environment.


----------



## alifaseeh (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello everyone!!! New to this thread, can someone please explain in brief the process of applying for visa 489 under family sponsorship. What would be the initial step? Thanks!


----------



## honey4215 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi,

Any news on the invitation. Did anyone get the invitation with 60 points.

Thanks


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

honey4215 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any news on the invitation. Did anyone get the invitation with 60 points.
> 
> Thanks


Its hard to get invite with 60 points because 65 pointers are getting at the moment.

Be positive and stay blessed.


----------



## honey4215 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks, any idea when
They will start for 60 pointers


----------



## ravi201 (Oct 8, 2014)

60 points are enough or not?


----------



## honey4215 (Mar 26, 2014)

60 points are enough but takes a long time


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

honey4215 said:


> Thanks, any idea when
> They will start for 60 pointers


No idea. Because they have to take only 50 or 100 applications for 489 in 1 round and if 65 pointers are less than these numbers only then 60 pointers get chance.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

honey4215 said:


> 60 points are enough but takes a long time


Any evidance you have at the moment ?


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

ravi201 said:


> 60 points are enough or not?


To be frank 60 points are not enough to get invite soon but they are enough to be in que and wait for good news.
So why don't be in que. Go ahead!!!!!!


----------



## honey4215 (Mar 26, 2014)

Evidence is mine case I submitted EOI in March and is still waiting for invitation. :crying_cat_face:


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

honey4215 said:


> Evidence is mine case I submitted EOI in March and is still waiting for invitation. :crying_cat_face:


I am waiting from Feb


----------



## emailnijr2013 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi, I EOI 489 family sponsored with 60 points submitted by my agent aug19 2013, received the invitation by sept 20, 2014. Lodge october2, 2014. Still waiting for case officer.


----------



## emailnijr2013 (Sep 11, 2014)

Sorry for the above post, EOI submitted AUG 19, 2014


----------



## honey4215 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi, could you please confirm date and points as in the reports updated cutoff never went below 65 after March 2014


----------



## aikonoer (Feb 13, 2013)

emailnijr2013 said:


> Sorry for the above post, EOI submitted AUG 19, 2014


seriously? from the immi website I can't see any 60 pointers invited on September. Nevertheless, congrats.


----------



## Muhammad Umar (Nov 22, 2014)

Dear Syed,

Congratulations:

I have also got the invitation from QLD for 489 and uptill now i have also selected Cairns .
Can you give me your mobile number or email id ? i need to discuss some things with you. My mobile number is 03219500429.

Regards

Dawar


----------



## Muhammad Umar (Nov 22, 2014)

HI to all:

Is there is anyone who has 489 visa from Queensland and have plan to move to Cairns region?
or anyone from cairns region please reply


----------



## emailnijr2013 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi aikonoer,

Yes that's true. I am just waiting for the case officer as of now. I have the consultant and when I was waiting for the invitation to apply, I felt I waited to long, but now I just realized it was very fast for my case.


----------



## sep23 (Nov 5, 2014)

We applied for a 489 family sponsored visa on 23rd September..no news of co yet.


----------



## emailnijr2013 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi sep23,
I have the same status like yours, oct2 lodged 489 FS. Still waiting for the CO


----------



## Matt.88 (Dec 1, 2014)

I see a lot of wondering when to expect there invitation. I can't speak for the family sponsored but for state sponsored after applying for sponsorship they aim to process within 2 weeks I got mine with in 10 days once you have the 60 point minimum and you get your sponsorship approved you automatically receive your invites you don't have to wait for the normal invitation rounds. Hope that helps


----------



## Jason123456789 (Oct 27, 2014)

I m going to apply RELATIVE SPONSORSHIP 489 VISA for Northern Territory.I got 65 points.what are the procedure to apply for this visa,could u plz guide me??
Is it:
First I have to submit EOI then I have wait for invitation.then after I will submit my application and upload my documents.
Or do I need to submit EOI along with 489 visa application form??
Plz guide me??
Thanks


----------



## Matt.88 (Dec 1, 2014)

I got state sponsership. Which was a simple procedure I submitted my EOI And STATE SPONSERSHIP together as they needed my EOI reference they were both free. It that suits your needs if recommend going that route as there also not effected by delays. 
But for the family sponsored first they have to be living in the regional area you can check this against each states migration website they we'll tell you the post code ranges in which your entitled to work. Get all your paperwork together make sure your not over claiming points and then I think you have to wait for an invite it's a much slower route but with 65 points you should get an invite quick enough they issue them twice a month. Lak so your career has to be on the list for that state hope this helps.


----------



## Matt.88 (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh sorry you just submit the EOI when you get the invite then you will have an apply visa link at the bottom and you upload all the documents and the payment.


----------



## Jason123456789 (Oct 27, 2014)

@Matt.88
Thanks mate
Cheers


----------



## Matt.88 (Dec 1, 2014)

Sorry again but just to be completely straight as I'm sure what part of process you have done here is exactly what you have to do. 

1.make sure your career is on the NT job list. You need to have at least 12 months post qualification work experience. 

2. Obtain positive skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority. Acs, ea, vetasses. 

3. IELTS. Not nessasary if your a passport holer of Ireland, Uk, USA. But most people do it
For the points. 7 in each band for 10 points or 20 if you
Get 8 

4. lodge your EOI do not over claim points. Remember only post qualification work experience is counted and it has to be recent and recent and relevant. 

5. Get all your documents together references, your sponsers paperwork refer to the check list everything needs to be color scanned and certified copies. 

6. Once your get your invite. For the family sponser your
Going to wait it is an Incrediably slow process to get the invite but once you apply they aim to process in 3 months so long a the limit has not been reached. Pay the fee and upload all documents.

7. You'll have your medical referral in your immi account book these. Has to be with approved panel. You need chest x ray HIV and hepatitis bloods and general medical. Organise your police clearance certificates for any country you lived in for more than 12 months inside last 10 years. 

8. Just a waiting game the CO will contact if they need more this will come with a deadline don't be surprised if you don't get notified of the CO allocation as it
Could just mean all docs are in order and you might just get a direct grant. 

Hope this was clear and good look. I'm heading out in march


----------



## preeti0408 (Aug 18, 2014)

I got visa...moving to australia on 9 jan what document I be to carry..and where to register myself first when I will reach there...where to register what documentation I have to do there when first reach..like opening account etc


----------



## aikonoer (Feb 13, 2013)

sep23 said:


> We applied for a 489 family sponsored visa on 23rd September..no news of co yet.


what your occupation, points and date of submission if you don't mind?

Thanks.


----------



## emailnijr2013 (Sep 11, 2014)

Got my CO on dec 2. Visa lodge oct2, 489 family sponsored


----------



## sep23 (Nov 5, 2014)

Co allocated on 27th..submitted additional documents on 2nd dec..how much time do they take aft docs r received?


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

Applied for regional sponsored 489 visa on 18th october. Waiting for CO. Lets keep in touch.


----------



## sep23 (Nov 5, 2014)

Grant received this morning


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

sep23 said:


> Grant received this morning


Congrats dear.....where you are moving in Aus ?


----------



## Dream Walker (Dec 3, 2014)

I had submitted Medical ,PCC and form 80 on 25/11/2014 as per case officer request.
Can anyone suggest that how long I have to wait for visa grant?
My visa is 489-orana region


----------



## Dream Walker (Dec 3, 2014)

sep23 said:


> Grant received this morning



Is it 489 Visa?


----------



## honey4215 (Mar 26, 2014)

Is it 489 and how many points
Please share ur timeline as well


----------



## sep23 (Nov 5, 2014)

It is a 489 family sponsored visa..visa lodged 23rd sep..co allocated on 27th nov..additional docs submitted 2nd dec..grant 11th dec


----------



## Matt.88 (Dec 1, 2014)

Just got my grant in under 6 weeks 
Lodged November 25th did Medicals December 16th
Got grant January 5th so happy


----------



## preeti0408 (Aug 18, 2014)

i am in tamworth,NSW..GOT sponsor from northern inland...but work opportunities are less here i want to move to adelaide as it is also regional area ...what are the requirements...i landed here on 18jan2015...plzzz help me and reply soon..


----------



## preeti0408 (Aug 18, 2014)

i am single and had no one here its quiet difficult for a girl to live in this region alone..i have friends there in adelaide..they will help me and support me...i am from insurance and there no scope of insurance jobs here....plz reply


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

You need to give reasons and justifications with evidences (I.e. all job positions were you have applied, approx 30 or more) to the department. They will verify with some of the employer, and than you may get transfer of your desired regional area.


----------



## Matt.88 (Dec 1, 2014)

Apply for state sponsorship from SA make sure your career is on there list and you also need to request a release letter from you current state its at their discretion weather or not they grant release but usually do if you state you can find employment. Do your research they can pull your visa too if they feel you didn't make substantial effort to find employment it would work a lot more in your favour if you got a job offer from a company in SA first then there quicker to grant release. I can't find employment here but I have an offer there. I have a 489 state sponsored for SA great place to live


----------



## preeti0408 (Aug 18, 2014)

*HEY TUSHar*



Tushar_2015 said:


> You need to give reasons and justifications with evidences (I.e. all job positions were you have applied, approx 30 or more) to the department. They will verify with some of the employer, and than you may get transfer of your desired regional area.



Yeah tushar


i had applied to 10 jobs via email..i am trying much ....apply through mail is valid proof....


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

Apply for more jobs before contacting the department. Also apply to all jobs related to your studies (not only related to your field) to get more evidences.


----------



## Manan85 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi All

Did anyone get invitation for 489 Family sponsored in today's round (23rd Jan 2014). If yes, when did you submit your EOI and how many points? 
I have submitted 489 Family sponsored EOI on 2nd Dec 2014 with 65 points, four rounds are gone already and still waiting for invitation. My job (Analyst Programmer) is open in SOL and CSOL.


----------



## Manan85 (Dec 11, 2014)

emailnijr2013 said:


> Got my CO on dec 2. Visa lodge oct2, 489 family sponsored


Hi emailnijr2013 

When did you submit EOI and how many points?


----------



## emailnijr2013 (Sep 11, 2014)

60 points, July 21 submitted EOI, sept 29 got the invitation


----------



## preeti0408 (Aug 18, 2014)

i had applied for release letter from northern inland how much times it takes for releasement,as i m not finding gud acomodation,they told me to leave the place..


----------



## preeti0408 (Aug 18, 2014)

its been 15days i am here applied to many jobs no single positive response,they give letter easily or like tough,only mail is sufficient or have to go personally to his office


----------



## preeti0408 (Aug 18, 2014)

i had applied for release letter,want to know how much time it takes..from northern inland


----------



## honey4215 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi All,

ANy updates??


----------



## sunny kumar (Jan 29, 2015)

How much time will take for visa grant..
Visa 489 ,state sponsered
case officer - 2 november 2014.
grant stil waiting.?


----------



## sunny kumar (Jan 29, 2015)

My case officer appoint on 2 nov 2014 .
Visa 489 - state sponsered.
how much maximum time co will take for visa grant ???????


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

are people impatient or what! Posting twice / thrice for each query.... 

Have a look at my signature for the timelines... it will give you an idea how much time it takes usually.... also immig website gives the standard times, you may have a look at those too....

IELTS - 01/06/13 | CPA Assessment 132211 (Finance Manager) - 11/10/13 | EOI : 14/01/2014 |NT SS for 190 - 07/03/2014 | Invite received for 489 14/03/2014 | Visa Lodge: 23/03/2014 | Meds: 08/04/2014 | Indian PCC: 05/04/2014 | Saudi PCC: 25/04/2014 | UAE PCC: 29/04/2014 | CO : 02/07/2014 (Team 23, Adelaide)| GRANT : 17th July | Landed in Darwin: 29th August


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> are people impatient or what! Posting twice / thrice for each query....
> 
> Have a look at my signature for the timelines... it will give you an idea how much time it takes usually.... also immig website gives the standard times, you may have a look at those too....
> 
> IELTS - 01/06/13 | CPA Assessment 132211 (Finance Manager) - 11/10/13 | EOI : 14/01/2014 |NT SS for 190 - 07/03/2014 | Invite received for 489 14/03/2014 | Visa Lodge: 23/03/2014 | Meds: 08/04/2014 | Indian PCC: 05/04/2014 | Saudi PCC: 25/04/2014 | UAE PCC: 29/04/2014 | CO : 02/07/2014 (Team 23, Adelaide)| GRANT : 17th July | Landed in Darwin: 29th August


Hi Huss81, 
Congrats for visa grant first and the best for your endeavors at OZ land.

I'm having few flutters in my mind its very grateful if you answered it.

I'm in the process of AUS PR visa, currently I'm having 50 points with ANZSCO code 263111 - Computer Network and System Engineer.
Age - 27 years - 30 points
Work experience - 3 years - 5 points
Degree - B.Tech - 15 Points
English level/ Proficiency- Competent User - 0 points

I'm thinking that, if I would apply for Regional Sponsorship, chance to get 10 points, which fulfill minimum 60 points. However, I'm having many flutters about 489 type visa. Could you please some body shed some light to clear my queries.

1. 489 visa applications will open through out the year or it depends on the particular state?

2. 489 Visa only we need to fill EOI ? or Need to fill separate states website as well?

3. What about the time lines of to get the invitation to get from DIBP/State with 60 points ?

4. Which state currently having openings for 489 visa - for 263111 computer network engineers.

Thanks for your valuable time and patience.

BR// NAGA..


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

Matt.88 said:


> Just got my grant in under 6 weeks
> Lodged November 25th did Medicals December 16th
> Got grant January 5th so happy


Congrats and all the best for future endeavors at Oz land.

Could you please which visa family sponsor or only regional and what about your ANZSCO code ? 
BR//
NAGA


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

sep23 said:


> Grant received this morning


Great mate, enjoy your most felicitous moments and all the best for future endeavors at Oz land.

Could you please which visa family sponsor or only regional and what about your ANZSCO code ? 

BR// NAGA


----------



## joebastian (Oct 4, 2014)

hi all,

there are large number of 489 fs visa has been issued this month.(FEB 2015)

Total of 700 visa's have been issued. cutoff points has come down to 60 for 489 FS.
visa date of effect is 3rd april 2014
source.

13 February 2015 round results

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## b4c (Jun 16, 2014)

emailnijr2013 said:


> 60 points, July 21 submitted EOI, sept 29 got the invitation


Hi,

Under which occupation code have you applied ?


----------



## Muhammad Umar (Nov 22, 2014)

syed zaidi said:


> Need to clarify one thing. I got a 489 for cairns area. But my line of work is ship engineer. My confusion is that as ships keep on moving and won't be staying at cairns; how can I prove after few years that I hv lived and worked in cairns .... Do I need to join ship only at cairns? Do I need to join a shipping company based in cairns? Or do I need to join a vessel through an agency based in cairns? Too much confusion... Any reply will b appreciated
> 
> IELTS 8.5, AMSA orals 04/14, EOI 05/14, QLD invite 489 06/14, visa lodged 06/14, 489 visa granted 09/14, planning to move 12/14 to Cairns




dear syed i have also got 489 state sponsorship from qld. and so far i have also selected cairns. can you please share your experience in Cairns. regarding jobs,housing, food, environment etc


----------



## msandhu (Jul 2, 2014)

hi all,

I got 489 visa (Family Sponser) and was looking the way to get pr after 2 years. I got option of 887 visa through which i can get PR. 

My Quest.: 

1) If there any chance in coming next 2 years about the closing of this 887 visa or changing of any rule of this 887 visa?

2) What if? this 887 visa gets closed by government, then what will be the options for the visa holder 489? 

Thanks in advance for your answers!


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

msandhu said:


> hi all,
> 
> I got 489 visa (Family Sponser) and was looking the way to get pr after 2 years. I got option of 887 visa through which i can get PR.
> 
> ...


1) I think anyone here can't predict what Aus Gov will do about visa options or rules.

2) As per my understanding, for the moment permanent residency path for 489 visa holders is visa 887. So, I'm afraid you don't have any other option as of now.

But, having said that, I don't see any reason for discontinuing visa 887 suddenly. It's possible they me add some restrictions for visa 887. So, the best option is, apply for visa 887 as soon as you fulfilled all requirements


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

slvicky said:


> 1) I think anyone here can't predict what Aus Gov will do about visa options or rules.
> 
> 2) As per my understanding, for the moment permanent residency path for 489 visa holders is visa 887. So, I'm afraid you don't have any other option as of now.
> 
> But, having said that, I don't see any reason for discontinuing visa 887 suddenly. It's possible they me add some restrictions for visa 887. So, the best option is, apply for visa 887 as soon as you fulfilled all requirements


They always have alternative visas with particular requirements and also supply many stream processes in many periods. Before 489, there are a lot of regional visas. Although other regional visas were closed, there is a stream for the remaining holders of old visas to go for 887 so don't worry too much, just try our best to satisfy the requirements as soon as possible.


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

Dear all
Now i answer all questions related to health after that i print out referral letter but there are i form its contact as fallow (MY NAME declare that the information that I have provided in terms of my medical history and during my immigration health
examinations as recorded in eMedical is true and correct.
I understand that:
• my personal details and health information are being collected in the eMedical system to enable to the Department of
Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) officers to determine whether or not they are satisfied that I meet the health criteria for
an Australia visa(s);
and so on -at the end of this form show Signature:__________________________so how can i use it.


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

John295 said:


> They always have alternative visas with particular requirements and also supply many stream processes in many periods. Before 489, there are a lot of regional visas. Although other regional visas were closed, there is a stream for the remaining holders of old visas to go for 887 so don't worry too much, just try our best to satisfy the requirements as soon as possible.


Yes. we can't predict what'll happen in future. There will be alternative ways to permanent residency if something happen to current procedure


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

msandhu said:


> hi all,
> 
> I got 489 visa (Family Sponser) and was looking the way to get pr after 2 years. I got option of 887 visa through which i can get PR.
> 
> ...


Hi i just want to answer one ques of urs 
They will not close 887 visa if that visa is still there at the time of granting 489 visa.
If they had given u 489 visa then they will give u 887 also. So chill


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

what are the chances of verifications by personal visit in company. as I have left company in September 2014 and also not claiming any points for job experience as I am left with only 6 month experience after acs deducted my 2 years


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

1 in 100


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Dear HUSS81,
Did you replied me??
if yes,, am uploading my offer letter, reference letter(which was done at time of acs), salary certificate, pay slips of whole time period and relieving letter


----------



## RyanNguyen (May 5, 2015)

slvicky said:


> 1) I think anyone here can't predict what Aus Gov will do about visa options or rules.
> 
> 2) As per my understanding, for the moment permanent residency path for 489 visa holders is visa 887. So, I'm afraid you don't have any other option as of now.
> 
> But, having said that, I don't see any reason for discontinuing visa 887 suddenly. It's possible they me add some restrictions for visa 887. So, the best option is, apply for visa 887 as soon as you fulfilled all requirements


You applied EOI in July 2013, but more than 1.5 years later you got invitation. Wow...so did you lose any points because of waiting 1.5 years? and if we must wait more than 2 years for getting invitation, then we must re-do IELTs examination :confused2:
Anway good luck bro


----------



## jagjeetsingh507 (Apr 10, 2015)

subha said:


> Hi friends ,
> 
> Case officer allocated on 22.08.14
> 
> ...




I assure that You will get your visa in 4-5 days....hahaha


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

why no body is getting grants in these couple of months???


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

*Validate 489 Visa*

Hi All,

My IED is 10th March 2016. However, I will be able to make my permanent move around end of March 2016. So I am planning to visit Perth in coming months to validate the visa. 

Can I validate the visa by visiting Perth instead of Darwin NT (I was sponsored by NT gov.) 

Thanks.


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi Seniors,

Can somebody update, how much time does South Aus take to accept / reject an application?
And the next step after selection is applying for Visa? Right?


----------



## akhiljohnforever (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey
Am a civil engineer from India (just passed).I like to know some details can you please help

1.my own brother in Australia so I can apply for visa 489 family sponsored(I have 60 points only at this moment, no work experience too) , what are drawbacks this visa have? Processing time (from EOI to visa grant time),job opportunities, etc etc

2. My second option is going for masters in a Australian university but its require huge money(its ok .somewhat we can manage)Am bit confused about visa 489 or student visa..

3.Whats the level of difficult in study(in Australian universities) compare to Indian universities ,.


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

For 1. It is not a regional sponsored one so you can live in any regional areas, it is not a PR visa (drawbacks), but you can apply for PR after 2 years, job opportunities, totally depends upon the area you choose to live your field of experience and your abilities and yes luck.

For 2. I think 489 is better than student visa, as it give you a better chance to qualify for PR.

For 3. No idea

NB - Friend, no one would be able to give you a better picture than your brother who is in Australia.



akhiljohnforever said:


> Hey
> Am a civil engineer from India (just passed).I like to know some details can you please help
> 
> 1.my own brother in Australia so I can apply for visa 489 family sponsored(I have 60 points only at this moment, no work experience too) , what are drawbacks this visa have? Processing time (from EOI to visa grant time),job opportunities, etc etc
> ...


----------



## akhiljohnforever (Aug 22, 2015)

Pharma said:


> For 1. It is not a regional sponsored one so you can live in any regional areas, it is not a PR visa (drawbacks), but you can apply for PR after 2 years, job opportunities, totally depends upon the area you choose to live your field of experience and your abilities and yes luck.
> 
> For 2. I think 489 is better than student visa, as it give you a better chance to qualify for PR.
> 
> ...


i have only 60 points for 489 family sponsored visa. whats overall processing time from inviation to visa grant?
yep.brother have some ideas but not a expert.
one thing is that Australia economy is very down now..it is very hard to get a job
now.Lets hope it will pick up soon


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

I am not sure about the processing time for family sponsored one. As far as jobs are concerned, it depends, I know few who got jobs in a month or two and there are others who waited for 6-8 months for their first job.



akhiljohnforever said:


> i have only 60 points for 489 family sponsored visa. whats overall processing time from inviation to visa grant?
> yep.brother have some ideas but not a expert.
> one thing is that Australia economy is very down now..it is very hard to get a job
> now.Lets hope it will pick up soon


----------



## vats (Jan 18, 2016)

*312111 Help*



miss01 said:


> country-sri lanka
> Visa - 489 Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489), NT Darwin
> JOB-312111-architectural draftperson
> skill assesment applied - 24 Sep 2013
> ...


Hi,
I am an Architect and want to immigrate to OZ, I even have my sister there on PR(189) NSW.
I am thinking of applying 190 through 312111(Architectural Draftsman) but after checking things out, I came to know only NT (Darwin) is sponsoring for this occupation and others are not. Is it worth taking this risk of applying as 312111(Job role match 100%) or I should think of applying 133111(Construction project manager,Job roles match60-70%). I am confused. What are the chances of getting invitation from NT and assessment positive from Vetasses. Please help. I just want to apply as soon as possible. I know about the application process and all. just curious about the above fact. 
Thanks in advance.


----------

